# imprimante hp psc 1315



## Duvi (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherchais à installer une imprimante hp psc 1315 tout en un (scanneur, copieur et imprimante)
je me tracassais parce que je n'avais plus le cd d'installation... Pas grave me répond mon Macbook mets juste le cable usb et je m'occupe du reste... (il est quand même trop gentil!)
Par contre je veux numériser et fièrement je pousse sur le bouton numériser et la il ne se passe juste rien du tout... Pas cool !
Je regarde un peu d'où vient le problème mais je ne le trouve pas :-(
En fait, le seul truc c'est que mon ordi semble reconnaître l'imprimante comme une hp psc 1310 series ? Pouvez-vous m'aider, j'ai besoin de scanner un document à envoyer par mail.
Merci de votre aide !

Lo


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2008)

Tu ne peux pas numériser parce que contrairement aux fonctions d'impression, les pilotes de numérisation ne sont pas fournis avec OS X.

Tu devras aller chercher le paquet logiciel correspondant à ton imprimante sur le site de Hewlett-Packard.

La page des pilotes et logiciels de la HP PSC 1315

Nota : il existe un paquet "binaires universels", pour Mac Intel, le 7.9 d'août 2006, prévu pour fonctionner avec Tiger. Il n'y en a pas pour Leopard (et il n'y en aura sans doute jamais).


----------



## Duvi (13 Octobre 2008)

ben malheureusement sur le site que tu m'a donné pour l'impression pas de problème mais pour la numérisation

» 	All-in-One HP - Procédure d'installation pour nouveau Mac OS X v10.5
11-2007	N/A	-	0 bytes

la procédure n'est pas là (comme en témoigne les 0 bytes du fichier joint)


Du coup, je ne peux toujours pas scanner :-(


une idée pour résoudre le problème ??
Merci d'avance.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour

Il faut cliquer sur le texte, et la procédure apparaît. En bas de la page, on peut alors lire:





> *Numérisation*
> *La numérisation n'est plus prise en charge lorsque les périphériques suivants sont utilisés sous Mac OSv10.5 :*
> . HP PSC série 1100
> . HP PSC série 1200
> ...



Désolé. Mais HP ne fera plus rien pour ce modèle.

Toutefois, il y a peut-être moyen de bricoler une config qui fonctionne quand même. J'ai trouvé ça.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Octobre 2008)

Duvi a dit:


> ben malheureusement sur le site que tu m'a donné pour l'impression pas de problème mais pour la numérisation
> 
> » 	All-in-One HP - Procédure d'installation pour nouveau Mac OS X v10.5
> 11-2007	N/A	-	0 bytes
> ...


Un mot en passant mon coco. :mouais:

Tu viens seulement d'indiquer ton système (X.5), j'ai donc fourni une page générale mais qui conduisait directement à la réponse de ton problème : pas de numérisation avec Leopard.

PA5CAL a eu la gentillesse (faiblesse) de suivre les liens pour toi, mais personnellement j'en ai plus que marre des gugusses dans ton genre qui réclament de l'aide pré-machée, tout en fournissant le moins d'informations possible, et ne sont même pas capables de suivre les liens donnés.


----------



## Duvi (13 Octobre 2008)

Désolé de t'avoir faché Moonwalker mais j'avais suivi ton lien et c'est plutôt parce que je n'avais pas compris (plutôt j'étais persuadé de m'y prendre mal) et aucun cas de la paresse comme tu sembles l'avoir compris. Je viens sur ce forum avec le soucis d'apprendre et pas celui qu'on fasse tout pour moi. Cela ne se voit peut-être pas dans mes questions, mais je consulte surtout le forum via la "Recherche" et je tire profit des expériences des autres...

Maintenant si tu es contrarié je ne vois pas vraiment ce que je peux faire d'autre.


Cela étant dit, je remercie PA5CAL pour avoir eu la gentillesse de m'apporter son aide.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Octobre 2008)

Je réclame juste un peu plus de précision dans vos demandes si vous voulez des réponses précises.

A part ça, tu as essayé la méthode qu'à trouvé PA5CAL sur Smy ?

D'après les commentaires laissés sur le site c'est bon... seul impératif, faire cette installation sur un système vierge de HP (seuls les drivers d'impression d'origine doivent être présents).

Donc, soit tu désinstalles à la main (et dans ce cas je veux bien me farcir le pas-à-pas avec toi), soit tu réinstalles un OS X Leopard tout neuf.

Rappel, le paquet logiciel de base pour cette manoeuvre est celui-ci.


----------



## Duvi (16 Octobre 2008)

Merci PA5CAL tout fonctionne super.

Pas de problème Moonwalker, c'est ok


----------



## amandine007 (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 
je viens d'atterrir sur le forum et j'ai suivi la procédure envoyée par Pascal car j'ai également un problème pour configurer le scanner HP psc 1315 à mon Mac; cela dit, le problème persiste :s Pour vous exposer le problème, j'ai ouvert comme mentionné les drivers et applications mais l'onglet "All-in-one Device Chooser" n'apparait pas dans le Device Utilities, seuls apparaissent "Destination hp" et "Scan Utility" :s J'ai exploré les options, tenter de lancer HP scan pro indépendamment mais le scanneur est dit introuvable alors que celui-ci est allumé :s Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, j'ai peur d'ouvrir des trucs et que ça foire, à vrai dire je ne m'y connais vraiment pas ! Merci à vous si vous pouviez m'aider, ça me sauverait


----------

